# Abstimmung zum 2. Kapitel der buffedStory



## Elenenedh (9. September 2010)

> Hier die Umfrage zur Fortsetzung des Schicksals von Lyria aus der buffedStory "Bier, Magie und Stahl".
> 
> Wenn Ihr tolle eigene Ideen habt, könnt Ihr die natürlich auch gerne posten.
> 
> ...



*Der bisherige Verlauf:*http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16401/WoW-Cataclysm-Bier-Magie-und-Stahl-die-interaktive-buffedStoryhttp://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16401/WoW-Cataclysm-Bier-Magie-und-Stahl-die-interaktive-buffedStory


----------



## kilerwakka (9. September 2010)

sie hält sich aus dem kampf raus und wartet wer gewinnt bessete metothe


----------



## Gurk1 (9. September 2010)

Blutelfen gehören zur horde also ist die antwort relativ klar


----------



## Parabella (9. September 2010)

Für die HORDE!!!!


----------



## Rywm (9. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür dass sie sich den Hordlern anschließt, sie würde wahrscheinlich eh für eine Verbündete gehalten, selbst wenn sie sich raushielte...


----------



## Marctoad (9. September 2010)

Allianz wäre aber auch gut^^


----------



## Vanderm (10. September 2010)

türlich könnte man sie sich der allianz anschließen lassen aber ich denke das wäre irgendwie falsch
und das einfach daneben stehen und warten kommt auch irgendwie doof. Sie ist ja eine Kriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die wartet nich einfach ab 

also bleibt nur das sie die hordler unterstüzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (10. September 2010)

Ich denke sie stellt sich auf die Seiten der Hordler da dieso offenbar wissen wo ihr Bruder ist. Zumindestens die Richtung. SIe könnte sich evtl erst als Hochelfe ausgeben und dann von Hinten angreifen. Wäre es jedoch ein großer Kriegstrupp wäre es möglich das dieser ihren Bruder gefangen haben und sie lässt sich fangen.


----------

